# Katamarano 7, 2008 user guide



## jspencer (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am looking for the user guide for a 2008 Katamarano 7. I have just bought it in New Zealand where Rimor don't have an official dealer but they trickle in with people emigrating from the UK. I presume they will be pretty much the same for all models of a similar age but don't really know!

Thanks in advance.

Jon

P.S. It's motorhome heaven in NZ, apart from the amazing scenery there campsites everywhere and they are open all year, you can even stay on the ski fields in winter!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Just looked at the Rimor website and it's quite poor,not even a contact e mail.It may be an idea to contact some dealers here in the UK and ask them if they can source a manual.
http://www.motorhomesltd.com/motorhomes-sales/new-motorhomes/rimor-motorhomes
http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/rimor/
Southdowns no longer import Rimor but may be able to point you in the right direction.
I think your best chance is a member on here with a Rimor model of the same year scanning their manual and sending via e mail.


----------



## jspencer (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks, I have sent a private message to a member who did say they had a manual for download but haven't had a reply yet.
The Rimor site is very poor, I always take it for granted that manuals are freely available for download!
If I get one I'll make it available to other users.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jspencer said:


> Thanks, I have sent a private message to a member who did say they had a manual for download but haven't had a reply yet.
> The Rimor site is very poor, I always take it for granted that manuals are freely available for download!
> If I get one I'll make it available to other users.


If only more people did that, the sites which sell them would be gone.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

hello Rimor fans ....

I have posted that demand on the facebook site of Rimor.
Rimor has been swallowed by the Trigano-Group from France in the early january days of this year.
Possibly they are not yet fully settled in their new structures.

https://www.facebook.com/AutocaravansRimor?fref=ts

my best regards
Jan


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

according to a message from Rimor , the requested info shall be found here :

http://www.rimor.it/service/Manuale_RIMOR_ver1_04.pdf

best regards
Jan


----------

